# Goodwood Festival Of Speed.



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone else going?

Am travelling down on Friday afternoon with the misses and another couple. We are camping Friday night, Goodwood on Saturday, pub meal and plenty of beers, Camping Saturday night then travelling back Sunday (My Birthday )

This is the first Festival of Speed I will have been to. Went to the revival last year and it was absolutely fantastic. Hoping this will be just as good, if not better.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

The FOS is fantastic mate, you will love it. Im going down on the Friday with a mate, need to get my car cleaned up soon ready though


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> The FOS is fantastic mate, you will love it. Im going down on the Friday with a mate, need to get my car cleaned up soon ready though


Going to be cleaning mine and adding a layer of wax thursday evening 

Where abouts are you staying?

Getting quite excited about it now, is it worth taking some spending pennies for traders (If there are any?)


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

gutted - was going Friday on a corporate jolly, entry, food, drink etc but I now have to go to a funeral...... double [email protected] !


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

hulla the hulla said:


> gutted - was going Friday on a corporate jolly, entry, food, drink etc but I now have to go to a funeral...... double [email protected] !


Sorry to hear that mate, hope everything is ok!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Spuj said:


> Going to be cleaning mine and adding a layer of wax thursday evening
> 
> Where abouts are you staying?
> 
> Getting quite excited about it now, is it worth taking some spending pennies for traders (If there are any?)


Im not staying as Im working Sat and Sun  So will be just their for the one day, you want to go in when the gates open at 7 as there is A LOT to do and get round. Usually I head to the F1 paddock first when it opens (after some breakie ) so its not too busy as this area does get packed later on. The rally section is a must though, really good fun to see.

And yes, take money! :lol: Last year morethanpolish were there.. not sure if the Dodo guys are there this year??

My car has LPL then a coat of glasur on so tomorrow I shall give it a quick shampoo and then its ready well dress the tyres too of course.

If any ones see a spotless grey cupra with a dw sticker in the rear window then its me


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> Im not staying as Im working Sat and Sun  So will be just their for the one day, you want to go in when the gates open at 7 as there is A LOT to do and get round. Usually I head to the F1 paddock first when it opens (after some breakie ) so its not too busy as this area does get packed later on. The rally section is a must though, really good fun to see.
> 
> And yes, take money! :lol: Last year morethanpolish were there.. not sure if the Dodo guys are there this year??
> 
> ...


Thats a bugger about work, always gets in the way at the wrong times I find :lol:

Our campsite is about 10 miles away so are leaving at 6.30 to get there for good time. Looking on the website and there is loads, will definately look at the rally as it is one of my favourite motorsports.

Thats good/bad news about morethanpolish being there, really shouldn't buy more detailing stuff 

Car has a coat of Supernatural on atm, thinking of another coat or maybe a fresh coat of Orange Crush on top (an excuse to actually use it:thumb.

Hope you have a cracking time mate.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Im going again! Camping on site all weekend on site and into chichester on Saturday night for the boxing, Dodo are there this year:thumb:


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Spuj said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, hope everything is ok!


thanks - was my best friends mum so not a relation but still, she was a good friend to me - will be missed


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Im going again! Camping on site all weekend on site and into chichester on Saturday night for the boxing, Dodo are there this year:thumb:


So a big fan of the event then? 

If Dodo are there then that is bad news, have been holding back on a few bits from them, looks like I might need a bit more spending money


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah its a cracker, if your into cars etc its the place to be. The guest list looks good this year. Ken Block should be good!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Spuj said:


> Thats a bugger about work, always gets in the way at the wrong times I find :lol:
> 
> Our campsite is about 10 miles away so are leaving at 6.30 to get there for good time. Looking on the website and there is loads, will definately look at the rally as it is one of my favourite motorsports.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, you too! I think I shall be parting with a bit of cash buying a few bits... dont need anything though


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday for the day - haven't been for years! Looks like I need to take lots of spending money and get the car washed Friday night! :lol:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm in for Sunday (the best day imo) It's a fantastic show and yes take some money as there's plenty of things there to empty your pockets, let alone the price of food and drink :lol: 

Have to say though, there really isn't much point in making your car look spankin as it just sits in the car park which is a big field and gets absolutely swamped with dust all day, you'll probably not recognise it when you come out.

Don't forget your camera's as there really is some great chances to get upclose and personal with some of the most amazing cars in the world.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just booked my tickets for the Sunday.

Was going to clean my Kuga on Saturday, but after reading the above post and seeing as it's a 2 hour drive and the front end will end up with the usual bug/midge grave yard on it, i'll do it next weekend.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Just got back :thumb:

What a day, best weather since 2006 I'd say, loads of mad stuff going down.


----------

